# Sticky  [TUTORIAL] [ROOT/RECOVERY] International Galaxy S III



## netchip

Hello guys!

*No one is responsible for your device. I am not, neither Rootzwiki or anyone else. If your cat/grandmother/whatever dies due performing this modification, it's YOUR FAULT. **Also, your warranty is void by performing this!*

I'm making a root tutorial, sad enough I can't make screenshots: I'm running linux (to be more precisious: Ubuntu 12.04 x64).

Let's begin!

*Step one:*
Download this zip file: http://d-h.st/4cI
Unzip it, we will use it later.

*Step two:*
Download this tar file: http://d-h.st/c9R
Don't touch it for now.

*Step three:*
Put your device in download mode, turn off your device and do this: press on volume down, home and the power button. You got to press them all untill you see the bootloader, accept the disclaimer. Congratulations, you are now in download mode!

*Step four:*
Open Odin, what you downloaded earlier. Click on the 'PDA' button, and select the tar file you downloaded.
*DONT TOUCH ANY SETTINGS!*
Finally, press the 'Start' button.

Let it reboot, you just installed ClockWorkMod Touch Recovery!

*Step five:*
Download this zip file: http://goo.im/superu...fghi-signed.zip
Put it on your device (internal sdcard). Turn off your phone. Then do this: volume UP, home, power button.
You will see CWM Recovery, flash it from there (this should be self explanatory).

You have now rooted your phone. Enjoy it!

*I highly recommend to make an EFS backup! I'll write later a tutorial how to do it.*


----------



## Rizur

Nice one mate!


----------



## androg

I am having a bit of a problem with this method.

All looks good to go with Odin and device until I press "Start" to flash CWM. Every time, I get something on the order of Odin downloader not working and, of course, the program closes.

Any first thoughts would be useful.

Nevermind, I got it. Odin worked fine with CWM Touch.


----------



## jbzcar

http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/339-how-to-take-a-screenshot-in-linux/


----------



## Lmkt

Is this a joke? None of what you wrote actually works.

•You don't state when we should plug the phone to the computer
•the superuser zip file's link is down (I found it somewhere else don't worry)
•Odin crashes as soon as I press "Start" even though I followed your instructions to the letter

What's going on exactly?


----------



## netchip

Lmkt said:


> Is this a joke? None of what you wrote actually works.
> 
> •You don't state when we should plug the phone to the computer
> •the superuser zip file's link is down (I found it somewhere else don't worry)
> •Odin crashes as soon as I press "Start" even though I followed your instructions to the letter
> 
> What's going on exactly?


-Just connect phone, no matter where in the process
-Yep, gotta update it
-That's your PC's fault


----------



## Secort

Thanks man for tutorial, but...



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](to be more precisious: Ubuntu 12.04 x64)[/background]


if you are using an linux workstation why you didn't include a download for tools working on linux?
Maybe http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/ culd be usefull for sombody else. This is (I think) the unix version of Odin

(I'm new on android mod-world)


----------

